# Up The Creek Acres Discounts



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got this from the owner in email form:

_
Happy Holidays Everyone

Put us on your Christmas List. Or give us as a gift to your favorite rider!

Specials

Annual pass - a $300 value for $250 per ATV. Ride anytime all year.

10 rides - a $150 value for $125 per ATV. Good anytime.

Or contact us for any package that suits you.

PayPal accepted - $5.00 service charge



Kent Watts
www.upthecreekacres.com_


----------

